# luminosity layer



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 5, 2017)

A while back someone shared this with me  ,so I thought I would pass it along .

______________________Luminosity Layer____________________________ 

Firstly you must have a merged or one only layer to apply this to, as it has to work on that one layer, when you apply it is personal taste IMHO.

- You have your layer, now duplicate it.
- Click on the duplicated layer to activate it and then go to Channels. Here you will have an RGB layer, then three others, R, G, and B.
- Now with you finger pressed on the CMD button, Ctrl key on a PC,, click on the RGB channel, 'marching ants' should then appear on the image. Return to the Layers Palette.
- Click on the add mask icon in the bottom bar of the Layer palette. A B/W version will now appear next to the colour duplicated layer.
- Ensure the B/W icon is active, there should be white corner right angles visible, indicating this is ACTIVE.

Now here is the fun part, go to the Blend mode button in the Layer palette and scroll down to Multiply or Overlay, each blend will have it's own cause & effect, you choose! Then using the Opacity slider you can vary the amount required. You may now wish to add an adjustment mask and paint only the areas you wish this to be applied too.
__________________________________________________ _____________________

I made two actions from this ,and mostly use the Multiply layer . I use it when I have a slightly over exposed frame ,Like when there is a sky or some water in the background that is light blue /almost white ,and I want it to be a more saturated blue . It also helps bring out some of the subtle colors in the birds .

(Before) photo after adjustments in ACR



DSC_0443before by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


(After ) Luminosity Multiply Layer



DSC_0443 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr
__________________


----------



## rip18 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the quick tutorial, Kadiddlehopper!  I just spent 30 minutes playing with this technique as I was working up some images from Thursday and Friday.  I didn't have any dramatic results, but it sure improved 3 or 4 of them!  I'm going to have to create an action for this one!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 6, 2017)

While I'm thinking of it . I also will go into "Selective Color" and bump the natural and blacks 1 or 2 points . This will help photos that seem to have a haze on them . 
   (I suspect most everybody here already knows this trick ,but it may help someone .)And Robert If you use the above method on portraits the skin tones will be WAY off . I just mask them out .


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on the skin tones!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2017)

I was just going back & shutting all my open windows when I noticed the image that I shared for G in the "Alphabet Soup" thread a bit ago had somewhat over-exposed water in it.  So I applied your technique there & really like the results, so I thought I'd share a before & after of it...  I think it enhanced the fur as well...


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 8, 2017)

beautiful shots. Love the woodcock.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 8, 2017)

nrh0011 said:


> beautiful shots. Love the woodcock.



Thank you 


RIP ,Water for me is always tough ,I think the adjustment made some good increases tho .


----------



## rip18 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> RIP ,Water for me is always tough ,I think the adjustment made some good increases tho .


|

Agreed.  Thank YOU for sharing the technique.


----------

